# Any One using BSNL Home 500 C or 500 C+ Plan??? - Help Needed



## mrintech (Dec 4, 2008)

Hey me from Bhopal, going to kill these Airtel guys shortly. I am thinking of switching from Airtel to BSNL.

*If anyone right here is using Home 500 C or 500 C+ Plan than please answer the queries:*

1. What is the Minimum as well as Maximum Download Speed you get at night from 2 A.M. to 8 A.M? I want information for this time slot specifically.

2. What is the Minimum as well as Maximum Download speed you get in normal day hours?

3. What is the security you paid while taking that Land Line from Bsnl? Also after taking the connection, apart from paying 500/- or 600/-, is there any other need to pay any sort of amount?

Please clear the above queries. BSNL officials here are Rotating me. Please help.

- Wishes


----------



## simple12 (Dec 4, 2008)

Ans -1 :  Minimum :- Does Not Work.  Maximum :- 240 KB/s (Download In Bytes in per seconds depending on the source of download)

Ans -2 : 


Same
Minimum :- Does Not Work.  Maximum :- 240 KB/s (Download In Bytes in per seconds depending on the source of download)

Ans-3 : 


In my case security was 1st month advance shown with two month used BB bill in one go. If does not Exceeds any limit nothing more is required to pay except taxes in 500C.
If you buy a router then you will have to pay that to BSNL.


----------



## mrintech (Dec 4, 2008)

Thanks for information 

anyone also want to add something than please add from ur side


----------

